
GNU Hyperbole 6.0.1 for Emacs 24.4 to 25 is released - ams6110
http://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=8629
======
znpy
yes but what is gnu hyperbole ? what does it do? screen? screencast? videos ?
samples ?

~~~
rswgnu
The GNU Hyperbole home page has been updated to include screenshots, some
video links, and more detail. V6.0.2 with some great new features is also out.

See the home page here:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/hyperbole](https://www.gnu.org/software/hyperbole).

See the 6.0.2 what's new announcement here:
[https://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=8644](https://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=8644).

